# fast in binding for burton channel



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Another option (very cheap)....a cord between the ratchets...take a look at the thread below. Also if you have a long toecap strap/ladder you can put a pin at the end of the ladder so that buckle/straps do not seperate...thus slip in the toe of the boot and ratchet down...go.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/123073-treewell-death-big-mtn.html


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

if you mean this:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/at...390871521-treewell-death-big-mtn-img_1587.jpg

for me it is not problem to get off the board but to get in (on the small slope it is realy annoying and boring..)



J


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Does a 44 require a wide board...???

Or did i read it wrong...???


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I was just thinking the same thing. 

WTF are you doing riding a 165W with size 10 boots? :icon_scratch:

Most guys around the size 10 boot mark will float around the 160-200 lbs area (give or take, there's no science to that so don't get all forum nazi on me - where's HKTRDR?). So unless you're a burly fella then a 165W is likely to be a gargantuan board. If you're a big bloke then you might be ok. 

In terms of bindings, I guess Flow bindings are often considered one of the easier ones to get in and out of. I haven't used them though and don't know too much about them so I'm not going to be much help to you there mate.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

SP and GNU are the same thing and I personally think that Flow does everything better. The standard Flow mounting disk works with 4 hole, Burton 3 hole, and Burton channel.


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

this is my first board, I bought it over internet with my friends "advice", becuase at that time I have shitty oversized shoes (2sizes bigger). I am not such big dude, but no more in teenage years and > 200lbs for sure and high about 6"2' . I was thinking about selling that setup, because sometimes I find my board too big, thats true. So your suggestion is to go for completly new smaller gear?

So flow binding for this year are easy to mount on burton channel? Whitout any special plates?

J


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

And what do you think about this one?

in video:
Flow Fuse-SE Snowboard Binding | Backcountry.com

is seen that it is compatible with burton channel.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

roleta said:


> And what do you think about this one?
> 
> in video:
> Flow Fuse-SE Snowboard Binding | Backcountry.com
> ...


Those are softer Flows, being right in the middle of their flex scale, 2.5 out of 5. I have recently been looking at Flows as well and will say that they do appear to be the best step in bindings out there. Also from my research they all come with a disk that is Burton channel compatible. I say pull the trigger!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

can't speak to the Fuse-se, I have the next round up the Nx2-se. I have owned the rest of the pack in easy bindings. They all will work with channel.

My notes on the different brands-

1. K2 cinch CTX- these are the easiest to get in, but closing the binding is a whole other story  these open up really large higher than flow or GNU, but the latch takes tons of work, I found my forearms aching by end of the day latching them in. They are canted (like this ) and also are heavier. they also allow you to strap in with ratchets or click in. Honestly if they were not so hard to click in i would have been very happy with them. I still have them on my rock board


2. GNU - I tried these and really wanted to like them, I tried both the Street and the Weird. The weird just a bit better. My main complaints are Build Quality, They feel much cheaper than flows or K2's. My other complaint was that in opening the back, the latch seemed to always get in the way of allowing the back to come down enough the get in the binding on a pitched slope. and my #1 complaint was the toe cap, there is no rotation at the toe cap, it moves front to back but not up or down. if you boot does not perfectly fit in toe cap, you are always adjusting it to cover boot toe.


3. FLow - Currently I have the NX2-SE. These are really well made. they have the features I was looking for, canting, eva beds, Side entry option (old skool).
The backs open lower than either k2 and GNU. They seem a little heavier than the GNU's but lighter than the K2's (not scientific may just be my perception). My biggest complaint with them is that the heel area where the heel cup attaches to binding is a bit on the narrow side, so to enter the binding you will need to angle the TOE in first, even Using thier boot. They also took me a little longer to dial in. I am still working on correct placement on board now (personal preference and limiting some toe hang, my arbor formula is a bit on narrow side) These are my favorite so far. 



Hope this helps you in deciding if easy entry is right for you.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just fyi...if ur riding deep, tree well, or otherwise in a significant amount of pow...the easy on/off rear-entry bindings can be hellish or even fatal.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Both the K2 and the flow NX2 have the ability to ratchet in traditionally as well, so that is really a thing of the past, and to a certain extent the gnu's will as well (the Gnu's don't have ratchet on toecap)


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> _Both the K2 and the flow NX2 have the ability to ratchet in traditionally as well, so that is really a thing of the past_, and to a certain extent the gnu's will as well (the Gnu's don't have ratchet on toecap)


I second that, i've already tried to use the side entry on my NX2 on the mountain and it was good except i just not prefer it. Also on the deep stuff, you can still have no issue with the rear entry either facing the mountain or back,clear a path, brush off the snow(sorry board slappers:laugh: and insert boot.


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

many thanks for that experience transfer about the flow nx2-se. According to web pages that has got similar feature like fuse-se except fuse-se is softer (2,5 vs 3,5 from 5). I do like softer equipment. I remember once I was so fed up with snowboarding on icy condition that I have even considered to borrow a pair of ski(haven't been skiing for 15 years). Once I got ski boots on my feet I realize that skiing is not for me - i got feeling that I have fixation for broken legs  . Once I tried harder boots (9 from 10) and also that was not for me, so stiff ....
I probably go with flows bud never tried them before. Already have asked some on-line snowboard shop to do compatibility test with nitro boot. Center alignment on the board is crucial for me so waiting for reply from them. 
Yesterday I have visited some local board shop. But they sell only Burton's stuff and they have no rear entry binding. Shame for them but I do understand that. Imagine combination of EST a flow - perfect setup - but that probably never gone happened. I have checked some burton malavila non EST binding in size M and they fit well my nitro boot. Straps were with screws on last position but it fits much better then L size and was plenty of space for straps to fit it. But they don't have any in EST version and there is difference with pedal, because on EST the pedal is one peace rubber or plastic and you can not extend it like in non EST version.
And probably I will go also for smaller, lighter, non wide board but first I wanna figure out the binding, but for sure not the burton.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The new Flow ratchets are almost as easy as normal ratchets to undo and get out when in deep snow. I say this as someone that has older Flows and has been stuck in deep snow in a creek with them.

My current set-ups. From the top, 2011 NXT-ATSE, 2013 NX2-SE, 2014 Fuse-SE. 










The NX2-SE's are pretty stiff. They were too stiff for my Buck Ferton which is why I got the Fuse-SE's. I'm really liking the Fuse-SE's


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

wav, nice collection. How many days per year do you spend on the slopes?

but good news is that lady in the web shop manage to put nitro boots size 44 in flow suse-se size L without any problem so this is looking promising. Also I was told that attaching it to burton channel won't be problem anymore. I have attached some pics. What do you think?

J


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

roleta said:


> Hi,
> lets say I am intermediate snowboarder with couple of seassons on the slope. Mostly ride grommers, pow only few times a year(best time on the board :yahoo.
> Currently have:
> custom board 165w
> ...


With Burton sizing, either a medium or large will work. However, the main key is adjusting the straps to properly fit the boot.. I'm assuming you've already done this, right?

You can always try flow bindings, and get an adapter plate for the channel


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

I did an order for flow suse-se size L. Hopefully next week I will able be to test it, then I let here know how it fits end etc.


----------



## notfound (Feb 27, 2013)

I ride Medium Cartels with a size 11 Burton boot. All I can say is it's a perfect fit. No toe overhang, no strap issues...


----------



## roleta (Jan 27, 2014)

for size 11 are you using wide board?
I have tried the burton M size binding in some shop and it fits well but I decided to go to some "rear entry" binding. I have received flow suse-se, mount it, so far no test on the slope (just on the carpet), hop next weekend I go somewhere and write here some feedback.
first impression on flow suse-se: so many tunning options, but not a problem with centering on board. Fits boots well. Not so bulky as burton L size. What I missing about it is burton EST, it holds binding better, no unnecesery moving, and hope disk holds my weight (just 2 screews really close to each other comparing to burton EST which has mounting system from outside of the binding). But I will probably go to another board, with traditional 4x4 system, so this is just temporary.


----------

